# Best head and Neck shots!!?!?!



## Nigel (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey all, I was just thinkin how much I love a nice head and neck on a horse... and was wondering if you wanted to show off your best shots!? I'm not on my computer right now, but I will see what I have later on. Until then...BRING IT ON! :bgrin


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are 2 of my favorite pictures:

Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway:







And Little Kings Russian Revelation:






Tracy


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 21, 2007)

Does foal count?

We took these this weekend. We taught they were cute of our 2007 filly.She is a week old today.


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2007)

These are some of mine that I really like. On the ones where you can see more than just the neck and head, I especially like the way the horse is holding his / her neck and head and how that part of him or her looks in the picture.


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 21, 2007)

Head and neck shots are my favorite pictures to take with my camera

Here are some that I took:

SRF Obsession






SRF In Command






SRF Commander






SRF Ringmaster






and SRF Classy Lady






Here are a few of my favorite LIZ pictures that she has taken of our horses:

Buck Ons Hot Gossip(as a weanling)






Gossip's Dam, Buck ons Causin Comotion






and SRF Centurian(Grandsire of SRF In Command - shown above- Can you see the resemblance?)






Sorry for the overload of Pics.... I am a head and neck fanatic!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 21, 2007)

this boy has a very pretty head and neck on him and he really uses both!


----------



## Jetiki (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's mine, she was a month old in this picture.






Karen


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's a nice headshot of my mare:






And I do really like this head and neck shot of my colt:






My other mare has an incredibly hooky neck on her but sadly we didn't catch any pics of it =(


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 21, 2007)

I love head and neck shots, too. The first one is a picture of a picture of Red Alert. The original photo was taken by Richard Mason.






And here is one of our mares, Cross Country Sweet Emotion taken by Wilkens Photography.


----------



## Aubrey715 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorite head and neck pictures.

Rocking JM 3T Bruce Almighty






Gander Hill Chantilly Lace


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 21, 2007)

I love head/neck shots!! A pretty head is my most favorite part of a horse!



:

Here is a new pic of Corona that Shannon recently took. Not bad for a 7 year old breeding stallion!



:






Here's another one of Corona that would have been great if the exposure would have been correct.






And this is one I love of little Sera. I just think her head and neck are to die for!



: Did I mention she'd going to mature under 28"?!!






Thanks for letting me share my babies!!!


----------



## Relic (Aug 21, 2007)

My l am totally barn blind beautiful head and neck kind of guy :bgrin






and another fave wild man






Awww it's so nice to be barn blind :bgrin


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't have any professional shots but here are some of my favourite babies. First is

Peach






my stallion, Levi






and Peach's 2005 foal, Dusty Bottoms


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 21, 2007)

Well here are a couple of my favorite head shots of current girls:

Sassy (Native Spirits Farms Blue Sapphire):






And the new girl Dora (Moriah's Adora Blue):






And here is Kiss (Rock River April's Arabesque) admiring herself. We sold this girl a couple years ago, but I will never forget how incredibly vain she was



: :


----------



## Cara (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is my stallion, taken by Liz McMillan this summer:






Here is my shetland colt, taken this week (by my husband):






Nothing against my husband, but you can see the difference between amateur and professional 

Andrea


----------



## J&HMinis (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is the only head/neck shot I have. This is Libertymere Legacys Gold Dust.


----------



## twister (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't have professional shots either but here are 3 I took of Jazz - Cross Country All That Jazz
















I think he has such a kind eye :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 21, 2007)

:aktion033:

Nice pictures!!!

Kristina... You ROCK!



)) Very nice!!!

Here are some I like this year... I LOVE head shots too. I keep working at it.... ")))


----------



## River1018 (Aug 21, 2007)

Our 2007 colt




River Wood's Rapid Fire

I thought it turned out pretty well considering my hubby and I took it ourselves.


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hears my reserve gelding One Ritz-C-Kid, i just love this man and I JUST figured out the week before the show how to get him to do this, we practised it all week...day of the show came he wouldnt even do it for a fry.  Silly goose. But glad I got a pic of it, hes got a nice neck on him I think. *


----------



## Nigel (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey guys! Thanks for sharing, you all have such beautiful horses! here are some of my fav shots...

*Hale Farm's Tough N' Tropical Kahlua*
Owned by Jim and Sandy Newman of On The Bit Stable








*Wagner Blue J Love Potion*
Owned by Jim and Sandy Newman of On The Bit Stable




*BF Brookes Lil Babbler*
Owned by Sandy Caja of Littlefoot Farm




*Nor Lea's First Class By Starman*
Owned by Jim and Sandy Newman of On The Bit Stable


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 21, 2007)

> Nice pictures!!! Kristina... You ROCK! )) Very nice!!!


Thank you so much for that nice compliment, Sandy!!! I have been meaning to tell you how AWESOME I think your photos are!!! That one of Fine Art is breathtaking!!!


----------



## Kendra (Aug 21, 2007)

My favorite head and neck shot! Circle J Elvez, the day after we won Supreme. He was 11 at the time, not bad for a senior gelding!


----------



## Getitia (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are a few - Sushi






Obsession






Image


----------



## Shadows_Gold (Aug 21, 2007)

his is my gelding Westwind BU Shadows Gold.
















I really like these two but I don't know how to take the blur out.











Then I have my stud Ricklynn Shredder's Image Of Hajel.


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 21, 2007)

Not the best head/neck shot, but a cute head shot of my new colt, Teddy AKA Western EK Premier Promise. He's built a lot like an Iberian horse, Andalusian or Lusitano. He is the coolest guy and I'm so lucky to have him as part of my family. He's so playful, bold, and curious. He's two, but is much more mature than that (in most ways . This was fairly soon after I purchased him and he looks even better now! Don't you just love that, "What the heck are you doing?..." look. He's my sweets, so I thought I'd include him...


----------



## Chamomile (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are mine!!

Sutherlin's Little Shazam






Buck On Dan's Whiskey Girl (For Sale) Photo by, Mindy






Ladybug's Butternut Photo by, Mindy






Isabel Gardens Camellia Photo by, Mindy






Buck On's Two Dark and Dangerous Photo by. Mindy






Buck On Dan's Whiskey Girl (For Sale)






Isabel Gardens Snapdragon Photo by, Mindy






Bright Eyed Susan (For Sale) Photo by, Mindy






Kandilands Sweetheart (For Sale) Photo by, Mindy


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 21, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW!



Chamomile said:


> Here are mine!!
> 
> Sutherlin's Little Shazam
> 
> ...






Getitia said:


> Here are a few - Sushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowzers...Image



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 21, 2007)

some beautiful pictures on here

I can play a little didn't realize i had so few head and neck shots gotta get clicking more pics

*Triple Ks Boogie Bowtie* our 4 yr old stallion






*Eagles Ring Axelrod * our 07' colt






*Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'* our 2 year old Jr stallion






*Wolfpens Painted Lace * Axel's & Smokin's (pictured above) Dam


----------



## Margaret (Aug 22, 2007)

Pretty horses everyone!

Here is one of our A&R fillies, Santana at 7 months old.


----------



## nootka (Aug 22, 2007)

I think this year's colt (now a gelding) took some great pics at his Liz McMillan shoot last month:






Liz M.


----------



## ohmt (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh I love this thread!! I am a total HEAD HUNTER...I am a huge stickler on heads.

here are a few of mine that I like-I don't have any professional pics and they'd be alot better if I hadn't taken them :bgrin I am a terrible photographer!

Willow Creeks Im 2 Cool 2 Dance--LOVE his head and neck!!






Valley View He's a Preacher Man-My new appy boy with gorgeous head






Both Cool and Preacher






O Henrys Viking-this boy is my baby...and has a head to DIE for











ARC Vanna-one of my best broodmares...her full sister's head is even better but I don't have pics of her






O henrys Starbrite-this filly was amazing...pictured at one month and she was only 20"



:






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dali1111 (Aug 25, 2007)

Relic said:


> My l am totally barn blind beautiful head and neck kind of guy :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aren't barn blind with those guys Dawn. I love them both but Catmandu is my favourite.


----------



## mininik (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## lvponies (Aug 25, 2007)

OMG!! What beautiful pictures of gorgeous horses!! I am head/neck picture challenged. Never seem to get any good pictures.

I do really like this one of Mtn Springs Speckled Spirit, 07 appy filly.






And this one of my 07 bay colt out of Poes Petite Pretender and Ericas Definitely a Diva


----------



## JennyB (Aug 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Oh MY all those pictures are SOOOO Pretty and very professional too!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I am not a professional and my filly is not show ready, but this was just a shot I caught of her and thought it wasn't tooooo bad....I think she is REALLY a nice gal



:



:



: ...but I am partial because she is mine...and one of our first fillies too! :bgrin

This is TSR Snow Angel Baby (pending AMHR)...a wild tovero and sired by our maximum white frame sabino, Sundance LB Unique Inspiration and out of our minimal pinto mare, Windy! I am hoping to show her next year... :aktion033:






Thanks for letting me share my favorite head-neck photo this year :saludando:

Jenny


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 26, 2007)

Some absolutley beautiful head shots! :new_shocked: Here's mine, only have one right now and it's not the best....I'll get more soon....

Mocha's Keep Her In Kashmere


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is my favorite of Willie.



:


----------



## Dona (Aug 26, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: WoooHooooo....love all these absolutely gorgeous head shots. I am also a "head" person, and it's the first thing that draws my attention.



:

Most of my pictures definitely aren't professional...but here are a few of my favorite head shots.

Thought Apache's head & neck looked pretty good in these...even tho he's right out of the pasture & only bathed here....not clipped or prepared for show.











I really like this head shot that was cropped from a Professional pic too.






As well as this one of MayZ that was taken from her prof. picture.






I like this photo of Mystic taken when she was shown as a weanling. Wish her ears would have been forward tho.


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 27, 2007)

This was taken of my mare, Ruby, two owners ago, but I LOOOOVE this photo:







Stallion Chianti:






Mare Cocoa:











Gelding Midnight:






Stallion Tracker:






Jessi


----------

